# Hyper Kabuto vs Aizen



## SasuOna (Sep 3, 2010)

So basically Hyper Kabuto is supposed to be considered one of the more powerful riders.
How does he stand against current Aizen? The fight takes place in a neutral universe so no Kabuto travels back into alternate timeline to mess up Aizen as a baby. 

They both have no knowledge of each other
They both are bloodlusted

How does this go?


----------



## 11wongjk2 (Sep 3, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> So basically Hyper Kabuto is supposed to be considered one of the more powerful riders.
> How does he stand against current Aizen? The fight takes place in a neutral universe so no Kabuto travels back into alternate timeline to mess up Aizen as a baby.
> 
> They both have no knowledge of each other
> ...



as expected of sasuona

I am NOT impressed


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2010)

Ban SasuOna.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2010)

meteor to face.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 3, 2010)

TWF said:


> Ban SasuOna.



**


----------



## Nimademe (Sep 3, 2010)

TWF said:


> Ban SasuOna.



**


----------



## Shade Impulse (Sep 3, 2010)

TWF said:


> Ban SasuOna.



Might as well jump on the band wagon here


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 3, 2010)

So going by him doing Hyper Clock up its just going to prolong the fight. Can he actually kill Aizen before Aizen kills him? 



TWF said:


> Ban SasuOna.



Get a brain and fast Sir


----------



## Nimademe (Sep 3, 2010)

How about no.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2010)

Like I said before, meteor to the face.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm not sure if Sasuona does this intentionally or just lacks comprehension to understand whose stronger or just is too biased towards Aizen to want to listen.

-Time travel
-Time stop
-FTL speed

God of Light solos. Also ban Sasuona


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't even read/watch kamen rider and I know this is rape. seriously sasu, wtf is this shit?


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 3, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I'm not sure if Sasuona does this intentionally or just lacks comprehension to understand whose stronger or just is too biased towards Aizen to want to listen.
> 
> -Time travel
> -Time stop
> ...


Time travel is only limited to up to when the fight starts, Time stop is indefinite now? How long to you think he can hold it?

FTL speed gives him an advantage in speed but still doesn't mean he can kill Aizen with any of his attacks.

Nice try calling me bias I could care less who wins this but If you want to wank Kabuto and say he can do things that aren't allowed in this fight then have fun with your double standards and no limit fallacies.



zenieth said:


> Like I said before, meteor to the face.



Meteor is coming from where exactly in the Hyperbolic time chamber?
This isn't going to kill Aizen anyway, so cease all attempts at claiming this would be enough kill him.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2010)

You said a neutral universe, not the hyperbolic time chamber. Even if it was, he'll just kick him with the entrance.

A life wiping meteor not being strong enough to kill aizen..... :JUNICHIRYOMA


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I'm not sure if Sasuona does this intentionally or just lacks comprehension to understand whose stronger or just is too biased towards Aizen to want to listen.
> 
> -Time travel
> -Time stop
> ...



Perfect Zecter nukes Aizen and turns him into atoms.

Ban SasuOna.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2010)

Ban SasuOna while he still has a set about something no one gives a shit about


----------



## Shade Impulse (Sep 3, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Ban SasuOna while he still has a set about something no one gives a shit about



Ha ha, because Natsu sucks.


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 3, 2010)

zenieth said:


> You said a neutral universe, not the hyperbolic time chamber. Even if it was, he'll just kick him with the entrance.


Yes a neutral universe does indeed still have a hyperbolic time chamber so theres no reason to assume the fight would take place anywhere else if my OP didn't state where the fight is. Why would he kick him into the entrance when hes bloodlusted? Nice assumptions about Kabuto having knowledge about the place their fighting at when I said neither have any knowledge in this fight.



zenieth said:


> A life wiping meteor not being strong enough to kill aizen..... :JUNICHIRYOMA


Even if he could somehow summon the meteor in this fight and Aizen couldn't just telaport.

When has the meteor been shown to destroy subatomic particles neccesary to stop Aizen's regen? For all we know the meteor would have just blown the planet apart.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 3, 2010)

Shade Impulse said:


> Ha ha, because Natsu sucks.



Yes that was the point.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2010)

Since when in the fuck does Aizen have sub atomic regen? He caps out at cellular at best and that's accounting for if Gin wasn't just talking bullshit.

Then he does what Accel trial does if you're going to be petty. He'll just constantly kick till aizen's nothing left but smoldering ass.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 3, 2010)

> Time travel is only limited to up to when the fight starts, Time stop is indefinite now? How long to you think he can hold it?



Time travel is limited to upto the fight's start? what, we know the Zector can time travel even with the neutral universe argument he could go back a few seconds or even a minute before in time. He won't need it for long.



> FTL speed gives him an advantage in speed but still doesn't mean he can kill Aizen with any of his attacks



No a FTL Rider Kick will clearly not kill Aizen  



> Nice try calling me bias I could care less who wins this but If you want to wank Kabuto and say he can do things that aren't allowed in this fight then have fun with your double standards and no limit fallacies



He can time travel, timestop and move FTL saying he can't do them is moronic and not a No Limits Fallacy when he's shown he can 

EDIT Anyway the cellular regen thing only works coupled with the durability of the character. Aizen does not have the durability to survive such a thing cellular regen or not it will be overwhelmed here.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 3, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> FTL speed gives him an advantage in speed but still doesn't mean he can kill Aizen with any of his attacks.



actually, that's exactly what it means, since every single one of his punches has infinite mass.


----------



## 11wongjk2 (Sep 3, 2010)

why bother with rider kicks?

tendou could just kill him with the kabuto zecter


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 3, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Since when in the fuck does Aizen have sub atomic regen? He caps out at cellular at best and that's accounting for if Gin wasn't just talking bullshit.



common sense
If hes shown to regen from cellular damage then you would have to go beyond that to get by it.



zenieth said:


> Then he does *what Accel trial does* if you're going to be petty. He'll just constantly kick till aizen's nothing left but smoldering ass.



Hello my name is association fallacy nice to meet you. Hyper Kabuto is faster than Accel Trial anyway.
So lets get this straight Kabuto can use Time stop, Time travel,and hyper clock up but hes going to beat Aizen by kicking him???................






Lucaniel said:


> actually, that's exactly what it means, since every single one of his punches has infinite mass.


Infinite mass punches are something exclusive to the Flash, DC logic does not apply since as you would note speeds faster than light are actually impossible and are only seen in fiction.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2010)

Beyond cellular is not sub atomic, matter of fact, it's pretty damn far.

You said he can't time travel backwards because of some bullshit of alternate universe hyperbolic timechamber. Questioned how long he can time stop and hyper clock up is what gives him the other abilities. So yes he kicks him, 1 billion times, in a second and then does it again and again and again.


----------



## Glued (Sep 3, 2010)

Okay, Hyper Kabuto blitzes.

Don't ban SasuOna.


----------



## Nimademe (Sep 3, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Okay, Hyper Kabuto rapes.
> 
> Ban SasuOna.



Good man, good man.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 3, 2010)

The amount of rape in this thread is so rediculous, it's not even funny. Hell, Tendou doesn't even need to be Kabuto to take this fairy out. Undisputed Iron Chef Tendou w/ the White Knife solos.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Sep 3, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> common sense
> If hes shown to regen from cellular damage then you would have to go beyond that to get by it.



Let's ignore everything between molecules and organelles, why don't we? 

A cell is a few...hundred million times bigger than atom.....



SasuOna said:


> Hello my name is association fallacy nice to meet you.



How the fuck is that an association fallacy?



SasuOna said:


> Hyper Kabuto is faster than Accel Trial anyway.



That's the point.....



SasuOna said:


> So lets get this straight Kabuto can use Time stop, Time travel,and hyper clock up but hes going to beat Aizen by kicking him???................



Hyper Rider Kick



SasuOna said:


> Infinite mass punches are something exclusive to the Flash



Somebody failed basic physics....



SasuOna said:


> DC logic does not apply since as you would note speeds faster than light are actually impossible and are only seen in fiction.



Welcome to fiction.....



Lucaniel said:


> actually, that's exactly what it means, since every single one of his punches has infinite mass.



And therefore infinite force.

Infinite Force Punch+Aizen's Face=Sub Blood Aizen

=========================================

As for my input:

Hyper Kabuto Hyper Rider Kicks the ground. Everything within a few mile radius dies. Horribly.

Also, ban SasuOna.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 3, 2010)

what, so now the whole "objects moving at lightspeed have infinite mass" thing is not actual proven physics and just one of Flash's attacks?

no, every one of Kabuto's FTL attacks _does_ have infinite mass, which equals Aizen being bitchsmacked out of existence.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Sep 3, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> what, so now the whole "objects moving at lightspeed have infinite mass" thing is not actual proven physics and just one of Flash's attacks?
> 
> no, every one of Kabuto's FTL attacks _does_ have infinite mass, which equals Aizen being bitchsmacked out of existence.



SasuOna's physics fail is rooted in his sheer ignorance of _why_ reaching _C_ level speeds is (normally) impossible (but not really impossible through many other means). The reason being that speeding up something with mass to _C_ requires infinite energy (again, through conventional means).

We don't even know what the fuck powers Zecters (or Rider Belts for that matter). Yet they constantly pull of the impossible. Hell, Agito's belt had a fucking Hammer Space in his belt where he kept all of his weapons. The ones in Ryuki let you dive into the _mirror world_. So as far as the impossible goes, reaching C is not all that impossible...


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2010)

Kabuto lights a nearby bush on fire. Since Aizen is now butterfly he'll go all "oooog pretty" and burn horribly to death


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh...oh my God! SasuOna did you seriously just pit Aizen against sombody who can time travel and give The Shrike a decent fight?


----------



## Densoro (Sep 3, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> I don't even read/watch kamen rider and I know this is rape. seriously sasu, wtf is this shit?



Same boat, dear god...

To put it a way the OP understands, Kabuto stops time. Then, so quickly it wouldn't even be a tenth of a second if time was moving, he kicks every inch of Aizen's body. The attacks move so fast that friction lights him on fire on contact while the force of the blows blasts gibs off that almost immediately burn away. Aizen ends up in thousands of pieces that burn too quickly for his regen to counteract, and when time resumes, there's nothing left.

That do it, SasuOna?


----------



## 11wongjk2 (Sep 3, 2010)

maybe changing the infinite mass to infinite energy would give sauona a better understanding of why aizen would lose


@densoro

Hyper kabuto can't stop time. But then again, moving at FTL speed is somewhat equal to a timestop since Aizen doesnt have good enough reaction time


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2010)

Hyper Kabuto can reverse, rewind, and slow down time.


----------



## Densoro (Sep 3, 2010)

Ah, then he slows it down till a tenth of a second becomes a thousandth of a second or so, then he kicks Aizen in three different parts of his face, each individual ab muscle, nipples, sternum, shoulders, etcetcetc. In far, far less than a second.


----------



## Nimademe (Sep 3, 2010)

Twice. **


----------



## Sazabi24 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ban Sasuona.

Hyper Kick.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm surprised this got past the first page


----------



## paulatreides0 (Sep 4, 2010)

11wongjk2 said:


> maybe changing the infinite mass to infinite energy would give sauona a better understanding of why aizen would lose



Mass=Energy. They're the same thing, just in different forms.



11wongjk2 said:


> Hyper kabuto can't stop time. But then again, moving at FTL speed is somewhat equal to a timestop since Aizen doesnt have good enough reaction time





TWF said:


> Hyper Kabuto can reverse, rewind, and slow down time.



Hypothetically, if you move at C time literally stops. Pretty much the only way to start a clock up again is to either move at or faster than C. So Kabuto essentially has timestop...unless Aizen somehow magically gained the ability to move at C somehow....



Nimademe said:


> Twice. **



Thrice.

And a .gif of Hyper Kabuto Oorah-Oorah-Oorahing would extremely appropriate for this thread.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 4, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> what, so now the whole "objects moving at lightspeed have infinite mass" thing is not actual proven physics and just one of Flash's attacks?
> 
> no, every one of Kabuto's FTL attacks _does_ have infinite mass, which equals Aizen being bitchsmacked out of existence.



Wrong. FTL objects would have complex mass. Also you can't assume anything moving at lightspeed in fiction has infinite mass since they usually use some kind of shortcut to counteract relativity.

Anyway I'm surprised no one mentioned this obvious strategy:

Kabuto creates a gazillion temporal clones of himself, sends one to the other side of the universe, and the rest collapse inward due to their own mass and form a black hole which kills Aizen. Kabuto wins since the one he sent off earlier is still alive.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Sep 4, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Wrong. FTL objects would have complex mass. Also you can't assume anything moving at lightspeed in fiction has infinite mass since they usually use some kind of shortcut to counteract relativity.



I think he was referring to any method of FTL that does so through classical means. For an object to reach C through conventional means would require infinite energy, essentially equating infinite mass. At least that's how I understand it, please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## MarySassy (Sep 4, 2010)

Technically FTL speeds are supposed to be impossible in real life so saying that something established in fiction like infinite mass punches should work for every FTL character is incorrect.

Now that we know this Aizen's regen is at least at the cellular level so if Hyper Kabuto had something that exceeded that form of regeneration than he could kill Aizen.

The OP has me confused about the nature of Hyper Kabuto's powers? Will being in a neutral universe prevent him from going back and effecting alternate timelines?
Why is his power only restricted to the beginning of the fight? So he doesn't have time stop hes just slowing down time?

I like the temporal clone idea, with that Aizen would lose no question unless he can telaport out of blackholes now


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2010)

he kills aizen with cast off


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 4, 2010)

hammer said:


> he kills aizen with cast off



Hyper Kabuto is already cast off 
so this leads me to believe your yet again showing your ignorance.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 4, 2010)

Ban SasuOna


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 4, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Hyper Kabuto is already cast off
> so this leads me to believe your yet again showing your ignorance.



You are aware he was joking yes? and I still fail to see how Aizen is even going to tag Hyper Kabuto when he's already massivly faster than him and possesses Time Travel.

sigh Ban SasuOna


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Hyper Kabuto is already cast off
> so this leads me to believe your yet again showing your ignorance.



its called put on

cast off


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 4, 2010)

hammer said:


> its called put on
> 
> cast off


An even worse post

So he stops being Hyper Kabuto so you can save face.........interesting while hes doing that wouldn't it give Aizen time to pull out his sword and end the fight?

Still don't see how Hyper Kabuto is killing him without attacks that surpass cellular level regen?
As for him reversing time its a nice strategy to restart the fight over and over again he'd be able to gain knowledge that way too.


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2010)

Ban SasuOna.


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> An even worse post
> 
> So he stops being Hyper Kabuto so you can save face.........interesting while hes doing that wouldn't it give Aizen time to pull out his sword and end the fight?
> 
> ...



he can do it


a comet to the face would fucking kill aizen


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 4, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> An even worse post
> 
> So he stops being Hyper Kabuto so you can save face.........interesting while hes doing that wouldn't it give Aizen time to pull out his sword and end the fight?
> 
> ...



Too bad, nothings preventing Kabuto from flying Aizen straight into space and leaving him there...or doing as Mike said creating an infinite number of clones, sending one of them to the complete opposite side of the universe, and then continuing making them until reality collapses in on itself at that point


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2010)

joker aizen wouldnt be left there wouldnt the vaccume kill him first?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 4, 2010)

hammer said:


> joker aizen wouldnt be left there *wouldnt the vaccume kill him first*?



That's what I was implying...


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2010)

oh Im not paying attntion am I lmao


----------



## zenieth (Sep 4, 2010)

Actually how does Aizen have cellular regen? He was never reduced to a single cell or small patch of them and then regenerated from it.


----------



## Riverlia (Sep 4, 2010)

Hyper Kabuto time stop/slow and kick him into the sun
"I, the Sun, shine" 
Let see if Sasuona will say cellular regen > the sun now
I'm beginning to think Raigen wasn't so bad with Sasuona around


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Actually how does Aizen have cellular regen? He was never reduced to a single cell or small patch of them and then regenerated from it.



You do know the Pefect Zecter in Gun Mode turned someone vastly superior to Aizen into his component atoms right


----------



## zenieth (Sep 4, 2010)

I know that, I'm merely questioning where Aizen proved have actual cellular regen.


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 4, 2010)

TWF said:


> You do know the Pefect Zecter in Gun Mode turned someone vastly superior to Aizen into his component atoms right



Yet we know this isn't true because you are saying that Perfect Zector Gun Mode destroys atoms when it doesn't.


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2010)

Ban SasuOna and wrong.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 4, 2010)

He didn't say it destroyed atoms, he said it turned his opponent to atoms


----------



## Riverlia (Sep 4, 2010)

again
"I, the Sun, shine"
The Sun > butterflyman


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 4, 2010)

This makes no sense anyway because we would have to ignore the implications of Kamen Rider Decade which seems to be the popular thing to do since its so hated.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdr-z1N6ef8[/YOUTUBE]
Oh how I love blaming Decade but Kabuto isn't atomizing anything..........so lets stop writing fan fiction now shall we.




Riverlia said:


> again
> "I, the Sun, shine"
> The Sun > butterflyman


Not possible
fight takes place in a neutral universe in the Hyperbolic time chamber.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 4, 2010)

Ban SasuOna


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2010)

Ban SasuOna.


----------



## Es (Sep 4, 2010)

Ban SasuOna


----------



## hammer (Sep 4, 2010)

that isnt even the same tendou

ban sasuona


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 4, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> This makes no sense anyway because we would have to ignore the implications of Kamen Rider Decade which seems to be the popular thing to do since its so hated.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdr-z1N6ef8[/YOUTUBE]
> Oh how I love blaming Decade but Kabuto isn't atomizing anything..........so lets stop writing fan fiction now shall we.



Too bad Decade Kabuto is a completely seperate rider from the one we're using here. great job using another ignorant argument sport.


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes because Decade Kabuto is not the same according to you but according to Toei its the same rider.

Wonder who's opinion overides who's here?


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2010)

Ban SasuOna.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 4, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Yes because Decade Kabuto is not the same according to you but according to Toei its the same rider.
> 
> Wonder who's opinion overides who's here?



Right, they're the same riders...that's why Kuuga and Agito are so much weaker in Decade than they are in they're own series...they must totally be the same people. hey let's not let Souji looking nothing or acting nothing like Tendou in the original series stop us...it's totally the same Kabuto


----------



## zenieth (Sep 4, 2010)

lol rising ultimate.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 4, 2010)

Rising Ultimate more like Ultimate Failure


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 4, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Right, they're the same riders...that's why Kuuga and Agito are so much weaker in Decade than they are in they're own series...they must totally be the same people. hey let's not let Souji looking nothing or acting nothing like Tendou in the original series stop us...it's totally the same Kabuto


Nothing to do with the fact that the shows canon states they are the same riders.
Toei tells us they are the same people so this is canon for his character.

Just like DMC 2 is hated by its creators and fanbase, its still not disregarded because of that, they even state that its canon future for Dante even though he acts nothing like he did in previous games.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 4, 2010)

Ban hadomaru
wait a minute......
Yeah, the FTL character kinda stomps.


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2010)

Ban SasuOna.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 4, 2010)

and yet there are two kivas and two blades, the true blade completely kicking decade's ass.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 4, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Nothing to do with the fact that the shows canon states they are the same riders.
> Toei tells us they are the same people so this is canon for his character.
> 
> Just like DMC 2 is hated by its creators and fanbase, its still not disregarded because of that, they even state that its canon future for Dante even though he acts nothing like he did in previous games.



...and yet there are multiple versions of the same rider running around, like say Kiva for example


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 4, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> ...and yet there are multiple versions of the same rider running around, like say Kiva for example



And yet we only see one Kabuto................so where are you going with this?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 4, 2010)

We're going with that's not the original kabuto.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 4, 2010)

zenieth said:


> and yet there are two kivas and two blades, the true blade completely kicking decade's ass.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 4, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> And yet we only see one Kabuto................so where are you going with this?



Which isn't the actual canon Kabuto...we don't use Decade Kabuto, for the same purpose we Don't use Decade Kuuga or Decade Amazon (Good lord, they totally picked the wrong actor for that role) theey're not the original canon rider and despite what Toei says, nothing in the show suggests they indeed are.


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 4, 2010)

zenieth said:


> We're going with that's not the original kabuto.



Which Toei says is the same one from Kabuto's series. So now we are disregarding word of god canon because it doesn't portray a character the way we like it?

hmmm I wonder what the OBD would be like if we just ignored manga and went by anime feats.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd like to see this statement from toei. Is it like the one that said all riders was non canon.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 5, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Which Toei says is the same one from Kabuto's series. So now we are disregarding word of god canon because it doesn't portray a character the way we like it?
> 
> hmmm I wonder what the OBD would be like if we just ignored manga and went by anime feats.



you are potentially dumber than even Unknown


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 5, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Which Toei says is the same one from Kabuto's series. So now we are disregarding word of god canon because it doesn't portray a character the way we like it?
> 
> hmmm I wonder what the OBD would be like if we just ignored manga and went by anime feats.



Firstly Word of God only holds up if it doesn't contrdict shown feats or the original canon material,  secondly show us this statement from Toei.


----------



## Es (Sep 5, 2010)

Ban SasuOna


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 5, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> you are potentially dumber than even Unknown



Hello Sir are you on the blame it on Decade Bandwagon now too???

I guess its okay to ignore Decade's canonicity because of the "We don't like dem Riders" fan dumb.

Whats next??? I bet all movie wars will soon be considered non canon now right?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 5, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Hello Sir are you on the blame it on Decade Bandwagon now too???
> 
> I guess its okay to ignore Decade's canonicity because of the "We don't like dem Riders" fan dumb.
> 
> Whats next??? I bet all movie wars will soon be considered non canon now right?





Crimson Dragoon said:


> you are potentially dumber than even Unknown


**


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 5, 2010)

SasuOna, show us your rep


----------



## Fang (Sep 5, 2010)

I like how AR stands for Alternate Rider.

I also like how Decade has an amazing ability of failing every time he encountered a real Heisei Rider:

- Dark Kiva
- Kaixa
- Kick Hopper/Punch Hopper
- Blade King
- Ohja
- Kiva


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 5, 2010)

OBD doesn't regard something as canon because they hate it...........
Yeah this is definitely getting added to fan dumb page on tv tropes


----------



## Fang (Sep 5, 2010)

I like how he still doesn't even actually watch anything in any Kamen Rider.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2010)

TWF said:


> I like how AR stands for Alternate Rider.
> 
> I also like how Decade has an amazing ability of failing every time he encountered a real Heisei Rider:
> 
> ...



W, to add insult to injury, he had rising ultimate backing him up.


----------



## Fang (Sep 5, 2010)

I did like Shadow Moon beating up both of them.


----------



## hammer (Sep 5, 2010)

kamen rider skull from W is proof enoughthey are all difrent riders also I lold at dumbass wataru pic


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2010)

Shadowmoon kicking their ass was one of the best parts of that movie.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 5, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> OBD doesn't regard something as canon because they hate it...........
> Yeah this is definitely getting added to fan dumb page on tv tropes



If you want to be petty and spiteful feel free...why don't you throw a hissy fit and leave for another forum for a month as well, becauce you can't get your way. come on whine some more, because you can't get your way.

Great logic there...No Decade AR Riders aren't canon because they aren't themselves the original riders and hence no subjective to the original canon...and as TWF said just look at every occasion he DID fight one of the originals, he either got his ass handed to him, or made himself look both weak and a fool (W, beating the crap out of Shadow Moon, who was trouncing Decade and AR Kuuga)


----------



## hammer (Sep 5, 2010)

i seem to have missed out on episodes or parts of a movie I lack seeing the real ones kick his ass =/


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm pretty sure kick hopper was kicking his ass in the very first two episodes of the show.


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 5, 2010)

TWF said:


> I like how he still doesn't even actually watch anything in any Kamen Rider.



Yes have fun in your own deluded mind, that this even if it was true somehow makes me wrong about Decade being canon.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqDNy_PA5PE[/YOUTUBE]

Try harder Sir, your ignorance is showing.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 5, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Yes have fun in your own deluded mind, that this even if it was true somehow makes me wrong about Decade being canon.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqDNy_PA5PE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Try harder Sir, your ignorance is showing.



Decade is canon...to himself...and W I guess, Him defeating AR riders does not make them the original ones

Still no sign of a statement from Toei...


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2010)

Decade is canon, saying that the riders that decade beats are the true ones is not.


----------



## hammer (Sep 5, 2010)

toei has terrible statments anyways diddnt they say people in dbz are ftl and actually made terible calcs for clock up?

lets comepare the two

god speed love kabuto held up a metor with one hand and freaking BASE cast of kabuto survived RE ENTRY

AR kabuto got owned with a kick


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 5, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Decade is canon, saying that the riders that decade beats are the true ones is not.



yeah, pretty much this


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 5, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Decade is canon, *saying that the riders that decade beats are the true ones is not.*



I'm actually witnessing fan dumb at the extreme now

Toei opinion>>>>>>>your opinion about the canonicity of said riders. I have never seen fan dumb at such a level as to claim that creators are not allowed to say whats canon or not.

This is almost as bad as trekkies and their ignoring of the TNG movies(for good reason) and treating them like they never happened.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2010)

explain kuuga losing his powers forever and how ichijo is now also his sister.


----------



## hammer (Sep 5, 2010)

so kamen rider skull in w/decade is the same one who died?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 5, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> I'm actually witnessing fan dumb at the extreme now
> 
> Toei opinion>>>>>>>your opinion about the canonicity of said riders. I have never seen fan dumb at such a level as to claim that creators are not allowed to say whats canon or not.
> 
> This is almost as bad as trekkies and their ignoring of the TNG movies(for good reason) and treating them like they never happened.



How about posting this supposed statement then, we've already asked for it several times now. Until you've actually found it then the AR riders aren't canon at all the the actual ones.

If your unwilling to post it then shut up, stop whining and get out so this idiotic thread can die


----------



## Fang (Sep 5, 2010)

Is that why Decade Heisei Riders have AR listed as their universe and title?

lmao

Ban SasuOna.


----------



## hammer (Sep 5, 2010)

hammer said:


> so kamen rider skull in w/decade is the same one who died?



.                                .


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2010)

AR obviously stands for Actual Reality.


----------



## Es (Sep 5, 2010)

Hyper Kick, that is my only response to SasuOna's retardation.


----------



## Fang (Sep 5, 2010)

Actually Retarded

explains a lot for the AR Rider's performance


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 5, 2010)

Ultimately Yuseless getting taken down by some sissy swordstrikes


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2010)

Rising ultimate needs all the other riders help to kick a tower down.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Sep 5, 2010)

Ban the Fucker who's never seen Kamen Rider

More on topic, I've still yet to see proof of:
a) Toei's statement
b) Aizen's cellular regen
c) Aizen's being able to survive a rider kick...ever....
d) Aizen being able to breath in space
e) SasuOna's Intellect

Unless you can provide any of the following, you lose.... Except for E, because we all know the answer to that one....


----------



## hammer (Sep 5, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Rising ultimate needs all the other riders help to kick a tower down.



the fact that ANY needed help in itself is sad


----------



## Fang (Sep 5, 2010)

gay Clock Down towers and Clock Up being a magical speed dimension for no reason in AR Kabuto's World

AR Kiva being a chibi for to specifically NOT confuse the viewers with the real Kiva whose also in the show

AR Blade's World be magically changed from a poker/whatever card theme with the Undead and Riders to Chess pieces or something

AR Kuuga being garbage

AR Agito more like hobo Agito

also lmao at the Hell Brothers/Double Hoppers kicking the shit out of both Decade and AR Kuuga, and then killing off AR Kaixa and Delta in AR Faiz's World

AR Den-O? Oh wait there is no AR Den-O, fancy that eh since the real Den-O is there too and has a movie with Decade, just like there is no AR Double and the AR Rider version of Skull is a different universe's version

and how the real Ohja and Kick Hopper didn't want shit to do with Decade either in All Riders vs Dai Shocker

No AR OOO's either


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 5, 2010)

TWF said:


> also lmao at the Hell Brothers/Double Hoppers kicking the shit out of both Decade and AR Kuuga, and then killing off AR Kaixa and Delta in AR Faiz's World



The Hoppers should have their own series where they kill all the AR Riders


----------



## Fang (Sep 5, 2010)

also lol at Another Agito and Gills or GX-4 never appearing in Decade

thank god they weren't ruined by that garbage


----------



## hammer (Sep 5, 2010)

what sucks is the camous im on banned youtube and cant watch anymore kamen rider


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 5, 2010)

TWF said:


> gay Clock Down towers and Clock Up being a magical speed dimension for no reason in AR Kabuto's World
> 
> AR Kiva being a chibi for to specifically NOT confuse the viewers with the real Kiva whose also in the show
> 
> ...


let me adress something before I rip this whole "AR=not the same kamen rider notion" apart.

Decade's canon states that the original riders to save the multiverse sent Tsukasa to kill all of the riders in the AR worlds(this in itself is beyond stupid and OOC). The AR worlds is just a phrase to prevent fans from doing the very same thing you are doing now which is whining about inconsistencies when its revealed that this is canon now. 

Toei then goes on to claim that all the worlds Decade visited are indeed the real ones and have been changed(of course this is ignored because of "we hate dem riders")
Link removed


> The world changed for each individual story


Den-O obviously exists in the same universe as Decade anyway so this isn't an issue but for every other Rider thats not apart of Decades universe this is its canon now.


 If anything was changed by then Toei obviously intends for it to be canon now and any attempt to claim that they are wrong or don't know the series they create is fan dumb on your parts.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 5, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> let me adress something before I rip this whole "AR=not the same kamen rider notion" apart.



you couldn't even rip apart wet tissue paper


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2010)

Nothing in that link told me those are the canon riders just that they went a new direction in portraying the rider ie Alternate Reality.


----------



## 11wongjk2 (Sep 5, 2010)

hammer said:


> the fact that ANY needed help in itself is sad



the fact that the tower CRUMBLED down and not atomized is sad


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 5, 2010)

Rising Ultimate, ladies and gentlemen


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 5, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Nothing in that link told me those are the canon riders just that they went a new direction in portraying the rider ie Alternate Reality.



You keep mentioning alternate realities like that changes the fact that Toei says that those are the canon versions now. 
This is officially the end of fanon discontinuity for all series that predate Kamen Rider Decade.


----------



## Fang (Sep 5, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> you couldn't even rip apart wet tissue paper



lol

its funny because its 100% accurate


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2010)

nothing in that at all said that they were the canon riders. I don't know what form of reading comprehension you have.


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 5, 2010)

zenieth said:


> nothing in that at all said that they were the canon riders. I don't know what form of reading comprehension you have.



Hello Sir 
Did Toei stating that every universe has changed now not register with you? You can even look at the TV asashi profile of Decade and they note this as well.

So you are currently harping about a non issue now sir. Decade is a multiversal story and changed the canon of each series to cover up the inconsistencies.


----------



## Fang (Sep 5, 2010)

lmao

its cute how he honestly is just mixing up semantics at this point since he seriously doesn't have a clue of what he's talking about

well almost cute

its really just sad


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2010)

nothing absolutely nothing in that said their universes changed, from what I gather from that page, the crew said it was difficult to so vastly change the stlye from one mode to another.


----------



## Fang (Sep 5, 2010)

The shows >>>> SasuOna's bullshit


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 5, 2010)

*Now attempting to try and cover up the fact that he has no argument* 


TWF said:


> lmao
> 
> its cute how he honestly is just mixing up semantics at this point since he seriously doesn't have a clue of what he's talking about
> 
> ...



I really would be more interested in your false ad hominems but your purposely trying to deflect from the fact that the basis of your argument was contradicted by word of god.
Have a nice night Sir 
maybe in the morning you can tell us some more fan fiction about why Decade isn't canon.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> let me adress something before I rip this whole "AR=not the same kamen rider notion" apart.
> 
> *Decade's canon states that the original riders to save the multiverse sent Tsukasa to kill all of the riders in the AR worlds*(this in itself is beyond stupid and OOC). The AR worlds is just a phrase to prevent fans from doing the very same thing you are doing now which is whining about inconsistencies when its revealed that this is canon now.
> 
> ...



You know I could continue arguing but you sort of completely destroyed your own argument right here.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 5, 2010)

zenieth said:


> you sort of completely destroyed your own argument right here.



he does that _all the time_


----------



## lambda (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't really get how "it changed but it's the same" is supposed to be an argument.


----------



## Fang (Sep 5, 2010)

TWF said:


> The shows >>>> SasuOna's bullshit


----------



## Densoro (Sep 5, 2010)

> *Now attempting to try and cover up the fact that he has no argument*


I love how that part wasn't in quotes in his post. At least he's honest 

ffs SasuOna, Alternate Reality means "Hey guys, canon A is over here, but now we have canon B! *TWILIGHT ZONE MUSIC*" My god, I don't even watch the damn show and I get that.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Sep 5, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> You keep mentioning alternate realities like that changes the fact that Toei says that those are the canon versions now.
> This is officially the end of fanon discontinuity for all series that predate Kamen Rider Decade.



You obviously do not know what the fuck you are talking about. Yes, those riders and worlds _are_ canon. _*Within Decade*_. Is it that hard to understand?



zenieth said:


> You know I could continue arguing but you sort of completely destroyed your own argument right here.





Crimson Dragoon said:


> he does that _all the time_



Unfortunately, I'm not as optimistic as you guys. Since I know you won't understand, let me point it out to you:

You're essentially saying that the real Hiesei Kamen Riders (i.e. Kuuga, Kabuto, Faiz, etc.) sent Decade back to save the world by killing the _alternate reality versions of themselves_. In other words, the original riders got Decade to go and kill the what we are referring to as the fake riders. You said it yourself, you can't wrangle your way out of _this_ sack of bullshit.

So, by _your_ arguments, the majority of the riders that they fight are _not_ real (i.e. original) riders, seeing as the originals were the ones who sent him back to deal with them in the first place. You can only have one or the other.

Either those riders were the real thing and he didn't get sent back by the original riders (destroying your version of Decade canon).

_Or_ the original riders are _not_ the AR riders, seeing as the original riders were the ones who pretty much commanded them killed in the first place.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2010)

wait paul what?


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 5, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> let me adress something before I rip this whole "AR=not the same kamen rider notion" apart.
> 
> Decade's canon states that the original riders to save the multiverse sent Tsukasa to kill all of the riders in the AR worlds(this in itself is beyond stupid and OOC). The AR worlds is just a phrase to prevent fans from doing the very same thing you are doing now which is whining about inconsistencies when its revealed that this is canon now.
> 
> ...





zenieth said:


> You know I could continue arguing but you sort of completely destroyed your own argument right here.



The only thing this tells me is that you don't like to read because if you read my whole post you wouldn't be saying that I'm going against my argument. 

I noted that Toei later makes a statement which I posted confirming that all of the AR worlds are the canon versions now.

Anything else that you are trying to throw in about alternate realities and Decade's plot was true up until it was overridden by Toei saying that these are canon now as the universes were changed.

You may now continue with your regularly scheduled fan dumb responses


----------



## Densoro (Sep 5, 2010)

> Toei then goes on to claim that all the worlds Decade visited are indeed the real ones and have been changed





> and have been changed





> _been changed_





> _*changed*_



 For god's sake man! That means they work off a whole different sdfjlkfdging canon.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2010)

And yet the real riders still exist.


----------



## Fang (Sep 5, 2010)

SasuOna's entire argument comes from bastardizing tvtrope's synopsis and summaries and cannibalizing it with his own imagination.

Like I said its almost cute if it wasn't so sad.


----------



## Id (Sep 5, 2010)




----------

